
System76 stepping it up with Ubuntu based laptops - jqueryin
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/10/27/travel-friendly-lemur-ubuntu-laptop-updated-to-kaby-lake/
======
jqueryin
Key differentiators from the new Macbook Pro includes:

    
    
        * An escape key

